# API Technical Data Book



## محمد الاكرم (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام
Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry 







http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NZFWRUH3
منقولM 240
وفقكم الله


----------



## zeka188 (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (3 يوليو 2010)

جزيتم خيرا وكفيتم شرا


----------



## مهندس ساهر (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بن دحمان (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ohta25 (15 يناير 2012)

thank you


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (17 يناير 2012)

*مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع *


----------



## الاهرامات (17 يناير 2012)

Thank you​


----------



## خالد جابر (19 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## khaledmenshawy (7 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ali_sgc (10 أبريل 2012)

الرجاء رفع الكتاب على الموقع فنحن في سورية بعض مواقع التحميل اصبحت محجوبة بسبب العقوبات


مشكورين


----------



## wks316 (6 يوليو 2012)

الملف محذوف الرجاء اعادة تحميله


----------

